# His and my deadlifting form..?



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Always confused about the form standard of a deadlift

In competitions for example would this form be acceptable






http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=136983209791733

edit: try this link http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=136983209791733&comment_id=265710&ref=notif&notif_t=video_comment

For some reason it felt like my abs were letting me down rather than back or legs

Does mine count as a dl? I'm the second one lol


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

cant watch the second one bud


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Try the link


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Cant watch the second one


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

The first one did not look that great to be honest


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=136983209791733

try that

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=136983209791733


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Computer says NO!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

first one, sh1t form but he got the weight up and locked out so i would say it would pass tbh


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

second one wont allow the vid


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking at the first video the lift dont look to bad, a bit of rounding on the back though in first pasrt of lift.. maybe should have bent legs and got 4rse a bit lower to start to maintain the back form...

just from what i could see, but im no expert .. it was a deadlift regardless and 200 kg so pretty good weight


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Is constantly deadlifting heavy weight with his form likely to cause problems?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Is constantly deadlifting heavy weight with his form likely to cause problems?


possibly could end up fcukin his back up at some point due to the rounding of his spine.... it takes a millimetre of a twitch in wrong place and that back is fcukin fried ....

but i guess we all take that chance lifting even silly weights..

most people i know that have pulled there backs or necks have done the fcuker getting out of bed or sneezing funny (no joke)


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

id say it would, eventually his posture will automatically do that whenever he deadlifts...200kg is an awesome weight but i would drop it every once in a while and get form perfect


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

When you're on the limit and maybe a bit past it it's inevitable your form is going to break down at some point. Take 20kg of the bar and I'd imagine it's look much better... but that's not the point of maxing out.

@flinty90 is right in that I've only done my back in once deadlifting, but that was when I had jarred it by missing a step a few days before and forgot about it.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Is constantly deadlifting heavy weight with his form likely to cause problems?


He got the lift fairly easy but his lower back rounds pretty much instantly.

Some could say it's an accident waiting to happen, but there are many who deadlift with poor form and are ok.

However I wouldn't continue to lift heavy until form improved.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dont some powerlifters round their back on purpose to shorten the ROM, im sure i read it in an article somewhere. (not saying this guy did it as it does just look like plain old poor form)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> dont some powerlifters round their back on purpose to shorten the ROM, im sure i read it in an article somewhere. (not saying this guy did it as it does just look like plain old poor form)


cant see why they would mate as most have got very good quad and glute strength. so would probably use that more than rounding the back to gain advantage .. maybe im wrong !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> cant see why they would mate as most have got very good quad and glute strength. so would probably use that more than rounding the back to gain advantage .. maybe im wrong !!


dunno, just remember reading something - could be just pish


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

as long as its not hitched and continuous upwards should be ok, if it is, no chance.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Form is pretty minging to be fair, it's all back and no leg work, get lower and try and use the glutes more.

As far as it being an accident waiting happen? Who knows, lifting like that will dramatically increase the chance of injury, but then look at every powerlifter and strong man out there, not one has 'perfect form' and they are ok!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

DB said:


> Form is pretty minging to be fair, it's all back and no leg work, get lower and try and use the glutes more.
> 
> As far as it being an accident waiting happen? Who knows, lifting like that will dramatically increase the chance of injury, but then look at every powerlifter and strong man out there, not one has 'perfect form' and they are ok!


My thoughts exactly !!!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> dont some powerlifters round their back on purpose to shorten the ROM, im sure i read it in an article somewhere. (not saying this guy did it as it does just look like plain old poor form)


I certainly wouldn't argue with an elite level lifter if there is truth to this. I would be interested in their opinions.

However personally I wouldn't put myself at an increased risk of a potential long term injury for a short term goal.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

DB said:


> Form is pretty minging to be fair, it's all back and no leg work, get lower and try and use the glutes more.
> 
> As far as it being an accident waiting happen? Who knows, lifting like that will dramatically increase the chance of injury, but then look at every powerlifter and strong man out there, not one has 'perfect form' and they are ok!


gonna say, theres a reason Westside include deads on squat day....and this is it, because its more a glute, hip, hamstring movement in essence. Arms are just hooks to lift the bar.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Big_Z said:


> I certainly wouldn't argue with an elite level lifter if there is truth to this. I would be interested in their opinions.
> 
> However personally I wouldn't put myself at an increased risk of a potential long term injury for a short term goal.


The thing is mate rounded back is poor technique, but even top level lifters do things there own way, Mark Bell's sumo deadlift is terrible by his own admission yet its still a 750+ lbs lift he has.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> The thing is mate rounded back is poor technique, but even top level lifters do things there own way, Mark Bell's sumo deadlift is terrible by his own admission yet its still a 750+ lbs lift he has.


Completely agree.

I simply meant I'd be interested in the opinion of the lifter/writer in question.

I'd suggest someone in a situation where the only thing that matters is lifting the weight from point A to point B regardless of form may not be the best role model. I don't mean that in a negative way against all powerlifters/strength athletes, maybe I should have worded it something like 'even though they're at the top of their sport doesn't mean they're perfect or we should try to emulate them'


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DB said:


> Form is pretty minging to be fair, it's all back and no leg work, get lower and try and use the glutes more.
> 
> As far as it being an accident waiting happen? Who knows, lifting like that will dramatically increase the chance of injury, but then look at every powerlifter and strong man out there, not one has 'perfect form' and they are ok!


That's not to say everybody will be fine.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

my form is terrible on deadlift

have done very heavy with rounded back even 300kg with terrible form lol

backs never had a problem

better to learn good from though which is an ongoing years ater years thing to truely master


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> dont some powerlifters round their back on purpose to shorten the ROM, im sure i read it in an article somewhere. (not saying this guy did it as it does just look like plain old poor form)


some very advanced strong powerlifter round ther upper back while locking the lower

very tricky to master again


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

Never one to point out peoples mistakes in a gym, but if asked i would say that you don't seem to be lifting from the legs as you don't have your ass stuck out and your back is bent over. This would cause you some problems like Lordosis in your lumbar (lower spine) which will give you bad posture and affect your lifting. You should be squatting more!!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

My form goes to sh!te once I'm passed 160kg, one rep max is 200kg, can get it up and fully lock out but form is far from perfect though!


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> dont some powerlifters round their back on purpose to shorten the ROM, im sure i read it in an article somewhere. (not saying this guy did it as it does just look like plain old poor form)


Only the upper back, the lower should always be tight. only person i've seen do this well though is KK


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> My form goes to sh!te once I'm passed 160kg, one rep max is 200kg, can get it up and fully lock out but form is far from perfect though!


Lifting too much then matey, once form goes ****, try and increase strength and technique with reps then slowly increase again...imo.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I can do 170kg with sloppy form, 160kg for a few reps with form I would call acceptable but not perfect

Should I be doing it where it's complete 100% form?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> I can do 170kg with sloppy form, 160kg for a few reps with form I would call acceptable but not perfect
> 
> Should I be doing it where it's complete 100% form?


Ideally mate yeh it'll help in long run, once ur doing sets of 5+ plus with good form on them all increase it a bit, everyones tends to do same nearer u get to maxing out


----------

